# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Server problem

## Dave A

Server performance was pretty shoddy this morning. I'm sorry about that.

Apparently our hosting service was shunting a problematic account out the door and getting their account into a backup ready to dump was heavy on resources.

Judging by current load speeds, which suddenly are really awesome, getting rid of the resource hog might just have been worth the high blood pressure I had while we were having problems.

I hope it didn't ruin your day too.

----------


## Morticia

:Clap:  Nah, no worries, we all probably managed to get some actual WORK done whilst the geeks were doing their thing........

----------


## Chrisjan B

> Nah, no worries, we all probably managed to get some actual WORK done whilst the geeks were doing their thing........


Good for the economy...

----------


## wynn

It is soooooo sloooooow again 10h42 Wed

----------


## Dave A

Working on it....

----------


## Marq

Defrag it?? :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

Gonna drop-kick it  :Wink: 

We're going to be in for 24-48 hours of downtime again, I'm afraid. But I'm tired of screwing around with shared hosting deals. 

We're going to where we won't have to worry about what the neighbours are doing.

----------


## Dave A

We're baaacck!

Oh boy! What a ride...

----------

Marq (11-Aug-08)

----------


## IanF

> We're baaacck!
> 
> Oh boy! What a ride...


Thanks for this it is quite quick to load now. :Applaud:

----------


## Dave A

Speed should mainly be a function of connection speed now. The *big* gain should be reliability...

----------


## Graeme

At 19.20 this evening and on my normally slow Telkomsa line the response time was the fastest I have ever known it to be.  One swallow doth not a Summer make, but pretty good so far....... We shall see.  :Clap:

----------


## Dave A

We've been on the new server for a week now and not even one database error. Now *THAT* was what I was looking for  :Big Grin:

----------

